# I hope to breed these 2



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

These are the two that I would like to breed. Both are from Thailand, one from Rayong (Male), the other from Bangkok (Female). The Male is HM, the female HMPK. Will have to wait and see if they like each other after they arrive (they're still in thailand and won't be in the states til August 4th-6th. Her name will be Kali, the male was one that my bf liked so naming the male will be up to him. He said Bartholomew, but I'm not sure if he was serious or not.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a nice pair, they should produce some nice colored fish and since she's an HMPK they'll probably have nice strong rays.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice bettas! I love the female.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

*change in the line-up*

I remember at first how everyone was apprehensive about me breeding her to a CT so after Poseidon jumped ship  (R.I.P) Decided to get another HM, this time from Thailand and see how things go.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

love the pair


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> love the pair


me too


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Breed them well!
(check my avatar! Secuono did it. SHE ROCKS)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IMHO this pair is a much better match than using a CT. You'll get different colors but you'll also be able to predict what you will get and both of these fish have good fins which is to most people a bigger selling point than color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pair.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

They are gorgous! I can't wait to see how their fry turn out! =]


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Pretty!!!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

*Bad News...ugh*

so I got an e-mail from the breeder of the female. She died before she was shipped out. They gave me the option to replace her with one of two of with what they considered to be higher grade females but I disagreed. They were steel blue/white marble, the one that died was 4 color, Black, red, white and blue or one from that same family that was dark color with little white. None of the 3 were very colorful and in my opinion were not higher grade then the one I had so now I've got to look for a new female because none of the 3 offered were up to par in my opinion so I have chosen to go with a full refund. My male as far as I know is still doing alright and is from a more experienced and well known breeder from what I understand so hopefully I will not have the problem of death with him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With marbles you can't judge by color. If the other females were sibling sisters you would have gotten pretty much the same results as with your original female. Because marbles can change to any color under the sun you can't go by what phenotype they are showing, your female may have turned completely blue by the time she arrived. Just because a marble shows a bunch of different colors doesn't mean that all their fry will do the same.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree. So sorry. Don't give up!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> With marbles you can't judge by color. If the other females were sibling sisters you would have gotten pretty much the same results as with your original female. Because marbles can change to any color under the sun you can't go by what phenotype they are showing, your female may have turned completely blue by the time she arrived. Just because a marble shows a bunch of different colors doesn't mean that all their fry will do the same.


the marbles were not from the same brood, and she was considered Koi, where as they are marbles. I looked over all of aquabid and found nothing that satisfied me.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

So sad...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Koi is just a fancy name for marble. Same goes for "fantasy" bettas. The colors may be fancier but the genetics are the same. But unless they were siblings to the original female then you might not get the same results.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Koi is just a fancy name for marble. Same goes for "fantasy" bettas. The colors may be fancier but the genetics are the same. But unless they were siblings to the original female then you might not get the same results.


yeah, they weren't siblings. I'm keeping my eyes out for a female but like I said, so far I haven't found anything that interests me.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes things happen!


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, just awesome.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

The male HM caught me staring at it for 3mins! Simply awesome.


----------

